# U.S. or Canadian Made Electric Smokers?



## lisam (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello all, in the market for a new smoker.  Looking for a cabinet style. Will be used mainly for ribs, beef and fish. Having a very hard time deciding on one and am totally overwhelmed with all the posts on this forum..the more I read, the more confused I get LOL. Decided to try and narrow things down if possible?  Can anyone list the brands of smokers that are North American made?  I would really prefer to steer clear of products made in China. Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Lisa, what's your price range ?


----------



## lisam (Apr 11, 2015)

Well I was thinking about $500 but after poking around online, I am thinking a NA made smoker in that range may be a pipe dream??


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Just asking, but are you set on electric or open to other suggestions ?


----------



## lisam (Apr 11, 2015)

I would like to stick with an electric, thanks


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

LisaM said:


> I would like to stick with an electric, thanks



No prob, just thought I'd ask.... Well, to my knowledge & maybe someone else will jump in here... But I'd say it's probably between a Masterbuilt or a Bradley...  Ya may also consider a pellet grill, it has an electric control !  Just tossin out ideas !


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a Masterbuilt electric and love it, but it's made in China. I've heard great things about USA made Cookshack smokers, but they are pricey-$700 for their smallest model. That being said, when it's time for me to upgrade I will seriously consider Cookshack. A lot of money($900 for the one I want) but the more I get into smoking, the more I realize that quality equipment makes a lot of difference.

      I recently saw a thread asking if folks with the small Masterbuilt wish they had gotten the larger one- most did. I'm about there now except I'm ready to move up a couple of levels. Of course, I have yet to discuss this with the finance manager! LOL. Good luck on your search, take your time and get what fits your needs, David.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

That's some good info Sota D !  

You may also look into the Smoke It brand !


----------



## icyhot (Apr 11, 2015)

Smokin it would be the way to go and around your price range to


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

Researched Smokin-it,  company based in Ohio, but smokers made in china. But, it looks like a really high quality smoker and a lot of bang for your buck. Thanks for mentioning it. Good luck on your search Lisa-looks like made in America is hard to find these days, what a shame!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2015)

The only electric smoker made in the USA I am aware of is from CookShack.  The Smokin-it ( SI)and SmokinTex (ST) which are all stainless steel in/out and resemble the CookShack are imported.  SI relocated to Michigan and prices on their model 2 and 3 are scheduled to increase on 15 April 2015. I do not know by how much. 

CS offers refurb units with a full 'new' smoker warranty.  Also, if you go through PayPal, you can stretch the payments to 6 months with no interest, which may make it easier on the budget. My CS 066 Amerique has performed flawlessly, but was expensive.  The SI units are built solid, and are very dependable.  My brother has the SI3 and has been using it since 2012 with no problems. Shipping on them is expensive (it is explained on the SI site).

There is a company (R&V Works) that makes a propane smoker called the Cajun Express Smoker.  American made.  They have a 4 rib, 6 rib and 9 rib model.  The link below shows cooking times for various meats. Pretty impressive.  They are pricey, but I suppose the quick cooking time is a valid trade off for the cost.

http://media.basspro.com/pdf/cajun_smoker.pdf


----------



## sota d (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Sarge, great info! It'll help when I'm ready to make the jump. I'm at the point in my life where I don't mind paying more for American as long as the quality is there. I hate that it's just so dam#ed hard to find!  And Lisa, when I say American, I mean U.S. and Canada-we are all on the same page here!


----------



## pargolfr (Apr 12, 2015)

Lisa I was in the same boat a few weeks ago. Like yourself, I was looking for an American made product that wouldn't break the bank. I researched all of them and as sarge said, Cookshack is pretty much it and they're pricey. So I had to punt and just received my Smokin' It #2 model this week. American Company but made in China unfortunately. It appears to be very well made and was only $400. I also bought the cart to mount it on so I wouldn't have to stoop to handle my food. Broke it in yesterday with a batch of wings that came out perfect and ribs will be going in today. So far I love it. Yes, I'd love it more if it were actually made here but my finance manager would approve the extra funding. Good luck in your search and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 12, 2015)

You cannot go wrong in choosing a Smokin-it electric smoker. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## sota d (Apr 12, 2015)

Smokin it does look like a great deal! I would really love to buy American,  but don't know if I can justify spending twice as much for it. Notice to all you metal works companies out there:There is a market for American made smokers!! We need more options!


----------



## lisam (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your contributions!  I still have yet to make a decision but will be taking what you have all said into consideration! Hoping more people chime in!


----------



## lisam (Apr 15, 2015)

old sarge said:


> The only electric smoker made in the USA I am aware of is from CookShack.  The Smokin-it ( SI)and SmokinTex (ST) which are all stainless steel in/out and resemble the CookShack are imported.  SI relocated to Michigan and prices on their model 2 and 3 are scheduled to increase on 15 April 2015. I do not know by how much.
> 
> CS offers refurb units with a full 'new' smoker warranty.  Also, if you go through PayPal, you can stretch the payments to 6 months with no interest, which may make it easier on the budget. My CS 066 Amerique has performed flawlessly, but was expensive.  The SI units are built solid, and are very dependable.  My brother has the SI3 and has been using it since 2012 with no problems. Shipping on them is expensive (it is explained on the SI site).
> 
> ...


Thanks!  You mention shipping, is the only way to purchase a Smokin' it smoker is by having it shipped direct from the company or can you buy it at a store?  Where in MI are they located?  I live in Canada but only a stone's throw from Detroit.


----------



## pargolfr (Apr 15, 2015)

Lisa I don't believe they sell them in stores but if you go to their website and email them the owner Steve will get back to you quickly and answer any questions you have.


----------



## the smoke (Apr 15, 2015)

LisaM said:


> Thanks!  You mention shipping, is the only way to purchase a Smokin' it smoker is by having it shipped direct from the company or can you buy it at a store?  Where in MI are they located?  I live in Canada but only a stone's throw from Detroit.


The #1and 2 are available on amazon, but no real cost savings.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Lisa,

Let me ask you this......

Are you only looking at electric smokers?

Have you considered a Pellet Grill/Smoker?

There are a few that are made in USA or Canada

I own 14 grills and smokers, and 3 of them are Pellet Grills/Smokers

Todd


----------



## old sarge (Apr 15, 2015)

Lisa,

SI relocated to Madison Michigan.  Hope that helps.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 15, 2015)

The Big Chief is made in USA... although you will need to finish most things in the oven or bbq as it is a cold smoker. Great for jerky, cheese and fish.

I have done ribs in my Big Chief several times and finished on the bbq and they always turned out great.  Also did a turkey breast this past Thanksgiving and finished in the oven.

I use it for all my dry cured stuff now after my WSM purchase.

http://www.smokehouseproducts.com/product/big-chief-front-load-electric-smoker/


----------



## old sarge (Apr 15, 2015)

I had completely forgotten about the 'Chief smokers; and here is another called Old Smokey, also still made in the USA.

http://www.oldsmokey.com/products/electric-smoker?variant=350587737


----------



## lisam (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks again all...is the Old Smokey a cold smoker that requires finishing in the oven or bbq? not to keen on that idea lol


----------



## old sarge (Apr 16, 2015)

The Old Smokey isnot a cold smoker,  I don' know if you could cold smoke using the existing controller. You might want to give them a call. Also it is not insulated.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 16, 2015)

Lisa,

Are you planning to cold smoke, meaning using a smoke generator and leaving the smoker's heat source turned off?  The old smokey has a 1250 watt element which is good but the problem I see with the Old Smokey is that I do not see an exhaust vent.  Also if you wanted to look at or do a temp probe test on a meat which is on the lower grill, you need to remove the lid and then the upper grill which will probably have meat on it.

I have two big chiefs which are dedicated for Salmon.  They come stock with a 450 watt element, non adjustable but I installed a 1100 watt adjustable element in each.  I have a Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker for all my pork, beef and poultry needs.

If I was looking for a single smoker that can do about everything, I'd consider the MES40 generation 1.


----------



## lisam (Apr 16, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Are you planning to cold smoke, meaning using a smoke generator and leaving the smoker's heat source turned off?  The old smokey has a 1250 watt element with no way to adjust it's temp. Thus sounds ok for pork, poultry, beef, etc.  but not fish.
> 
> ...


I want to be able to do beef, pork, poultry as well as salmon and trout.  Does that help?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Lisa!

I see you already got a lot of good Info.

If you want my Opinion, the only American made Electric that meets my wants would be the Cook Shack, but that's a little out of my price range.

As for all the other Foreign made Smokers, the one I like the most is the one I've been using over 5 years now with great success, and without any problems. That would be the MES 40 Gen #1.

You can see many of the things it does, and how to use it by clicking below:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Apr 16, 2015)

LisaM said:


> I want to be able to do beef, pork, poultry as well as salmon and trout.  Does that help?


Lisa, I stand corrected about the Old Smokey heating element.  It does look adjustable so I edited my original post.  I also added more thoughts to my original post as well.

Craig

PS- I still think the MES 40 Gen1 would be the best.


----------



## lisam (Apr 25, 2015)

Well after reading through the posts here and spending a couple hours watching youtube videos of the Smokin' it smoker, I think I have made a decision to go with the SI #2.  I really wanted to stick with something North American made but $700 for the Cookshack is out of my price range.  I plan to make a trip to the warehouse in MI to check them out and hopefully bring one home with me saving on shipping. I have a question regarding accessories....the jerky drier.  Is this really necessary?  I have made a lot of jerky over the years in both a dehydrator and smoker.  I have never used any special dryer in the smoker.  However I use a DRY RUB cure, no liquid at all.  All the accessories can really ad up, should I bother with this one?


----------



## old sarge (Apr 25, 2015)

The jerky drier is a big help if making jerky.  These smokers are pretty much air tight and trap a lot of moisture and you want the moisture exhausted out.  Thus the drier.  But it is not necessary for all other smoking.  I won't even say it is necessary for jerky.  I guess it depends upon how thin you slice the meat and how much moisture you wring out of it before smoking.


----------

